# Enyawreklaw... R370??



## AlphaDog

I see that DIYORDIE retails his concentrates at $9.99. So how does that translate to the local price of R370?

Please enlighten me.


----------



## boxerulez

Read the thread by distributor Mr Hardwicks. Laid out there nicely. 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaDog

Can't seem to find it. What's the low down?


----------



## Bearshare

AlphaDog said:


> I see that DIYORDIE retails his concentrates at $9.99. So how does that translate to the local price of R370?
> 
> Please enlighten me.




You can still bring it in yourself , ecigexpress cant use paypal for you to pay(FDA/Paypal ruling) ecigexpress advised me to use coinbase (BT currency).
Coinbase is not available for our country yet.


i still need to check out 

For all three flavors:




*This is my order with 10 pound option for tracking your parcel.
They ship worldwide.*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

I was very keen when this was first announced and also would be interested to read the reason it costs so much. I mean online they cost less than $10 - I'm not knocking the effort and work put it to importing them. I'm just curious because the high price has me tempted to say no and rather mix it myself.
After I saw the price of Funfetti and realised I actually had all the ingredients already I mixed up 100ml. 

I'm keen to save cost and that's why I DIY but at R370 for a premix thats good for 175ml it just doesn't compute...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## AlphaDog

Greyz said:


> I was very keen when this was first announced and also would be interested to read the reason it costs so much. I mean online they cost less than $10 - I'm not knocking the effort and work put it to importing them. I'm just curious because the high price has me tempted to say no and rather mix it myself.
> After I saw the price of Funfetti and realised I actually had all the ingredients already I mixed up 100ml.
> 
> I'm keen to save cost and that's why I DIY but at R370 for a premix thats good for 175ml it just doesn't compute...


Exactly this...

I too have all the ingredients to mix some of his recipes and i worked out that it costs me approximately R5.50 per ml of concentrate. 

However if we buy the 30ml concentrates at R370, it costs R12 per ml. Thats just ridiculous man...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## method1

Greyz said:


> I was very keen when this was first announced and also would be interested to read the reason it costs so much. I mean online they cost less than $10 - I'm not knocking the effort and work put it to importing them. I'm just curious because the high price has me tempted to say no and rather mix it myself.
> After I saw the price of Funfetti and realised I actually had all the ingredients already I mixed up 100ml.
> 
> I'm keen to save cost and that's why I DIY but at R370 for a premix thats good for 175ml it just doesn't compute...



Well.. funfetti without sugar cookie v1.. not even close to how it should really taste.

Anyway please take it over to this thread where I am at least allowed to respond:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/enyawreklaw-concentrates-from-vapechem.t26896/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

method1 said:


> Well.. funfetti without sugar cookie v1.. not even close to how it should really taste.
> 
> Anyway please take it over to this thread where I am at least allowed to respond:
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/enyawreklaw-concentrates-from-vapechem.t26896/



Thanks for the link@method1 - please don't take my post in the wrong way. I'm just seeking clarity particularly on the cost as it's the reason most venture into DIY to begin with.


----------



## Bearshare

how is it that the concentrates are on a no fly list when they are being shipped worldwide by all sorts of vendors ?


----------



## method1

Bearshare said:


> how is it that the concentrates are on a no fly list when they are being shipped worldwide by all sorts of vendors ?



Certain concentrates are not available in SA because they're a combustion risk, and therefore cost a lot extra to ship.

The example here is sugar cookie V1.
Not available in SA or the UK and some other countries, because of shipping regulations.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlphaDog

The thing is, once you get into DIY you notice just how much you are getting ripped off.

If u make a 100ml bottle of juice with 17% of it comprising of concentrates, it's going to cost you about R120 including nic, pg, vg, and the actual glass/plastic bottle - and this is without buying your ingredients at wholesale prices... AND, it takes just a few minutes to make, excluding steeping time of course.

Now, local juice companies are selling 30ml, (a small amount of eliquid these days when considering that dual coil setups drink juice #30millsmustfall) for R150 to R200 - and then to top it off we still have to pay for delivery, another R65 ish.

It's frankly a ripoff. Look, this is just my opinion but I feel like most people just pay what is asked and hardly bat an eyelid and never question.

I'm all for making a success of your business so that you and yours may prosper but your customers still have to feel like they're getting a good deal. The more people start to understand what the ingredients cost, the more they will stop buying off the shelf juice because they will realise just how badly they are getting @#$!*#...

Vaping has changed my life and it bothers me (again, this is my opinion) that people go back to smoking cigarettes because juice, and tanks, and mods, and coils cost so damn much compared to the USA pricing (generally speaking) - and 99.9% of the stuff isn't even made there!

Lol, this whole DIYORDIE R370 pricing thing was just the last straw...

End rant.


----------



## Huffapuff

Firstly, 


AlphaDog said:


> #30millsmustfall


 lol 

Secondly, there's way more to producing a quality, sellable e-juice than just buying the ingredients and mixing them together. The testing and developing is a massively difficult and time consuming process, have you tried to create an original recipe that you could actually sell? 

And then there's producing it on a large scale - bottling, labeling, advertising and marketing, and distribution. There are salaries that need to be paid too - remember our local vendors have to earn a living. As do all the people down the supply chain. 

So buying 30mls of tasty juice for about the same price as a simple meal at a restaurant isn't too bad all things considered. 

And DIY isn't for everyone, some people just want to vape. They don't want to sit around getting their fingers sticky measuring out drops of this and that, or waiting weeks for a juice to steep. So they pay more to avoid the hassle.

If I lived in the States my favourite e-juice (Tribeca from Halo) would cost $20 for 30ml - that's about R270. And it's not even one of the most expensive! 

So if you don't think it's value for money, DIY - simple really. But I don't think it's fair to claim our local vendors are ripping people off. Without them there'd be far more smokers and far fewer people on this forum!

And that's my opinion

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 9 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform

^ truth.


----------



## Silver

AlphaDog said:


> I see that DIYORDIE retails his concentrates at $9.99. So how does that translate to the local price of R370?
> 
> Please enlighten me.



Have moved this thread to the "Who has stock" subforum for the benefit of vendors who want to discuss more openly about this issue and relating directly to their offerings and stock.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bearshare

Huffapuff said:


> So buying 30mls of tasty juice for about the same price as a simple meal at a restaurant isn't too bad all things considered.
> And then there's producing it on a large scale - bottling, labeling, advertising and marketing, and distribution. There are salaries that need to be paid too - remember our local vendors have to earn a living. As do all the people down the supply chain



That's exactly the problem , i for one am new to vaping but at the prices juices are going its working out to be more expensive than smoking and becoming more of a luxury to vape than a need to quit smoking.

Am more than happy to have a labelled bottle of vanilla custard e.t.c on the bottle i don't need a hologram on my bottle or it being packed in a cardboard box.

I will explore the option of getting wayne`s premix via import.


----------



## Huffapuff

@Bearshare that's exactly why I got into DIY, after the initial cash layout it's become way more economical

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Soutie

Bearshare said:


> That's exactly the problem , i for one am new to vaping but at the prices juices are going its working out to be more expensive than smoking and becoming more of a luxury to vape than a need to quit smoking.



Exactly this



Huffapuff said:


> @Bearshare that's exactly why I got into DIY, after the initial cash layout it's become way more economical



If cost saving is your primary goal, premixed concentrates are never going to be the most cost effective way to make juice, better than buying juice for sure but no where near as cheap as pure DIY.

You can very easily start with around R500 (R180 nic, R50 PG, R50 VG, R140 Scale, R120 for 3 x concentrates) for a few hundred ml of very vapable juice. this way you have your scale and nic to use in the future. Hell I used to budget over 2 grand a month on smokes, dropping a grand on DIY stuff when i started was actually a saving for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke

AlphaDog said:


> The thing is, once you get into DIY you notice just how much you are getting ripped off.
> 
> If u make a 100ml bottle of juice with 17% of it comprising of concentrates, it's going to cost you about R120 including nic, pg, vg, and the actual glass/plastic bottle - and this is without buying your ingredients at wholesale prices... AND, it takes just a few minutes to make, excluding steeping time of course.
> 
> Now, local juice companies are selling 30ml, (a small amount of eliquid these days when considering that dual coil setups drink juice #30millsmustfall) for R150 to R200 - and then to top it off we still have to pay for delivery, another R65 ish.
> 
> It's frankly a ripoff. Look, this is just my opinion but I feel like most people just pay what is asked and hardly bat an eyelid and never question.
> 
> I'm all for making a success of your business so that you and yours may prosper but your customers still have to feel like they're getting a good deal. The more people start to understand what the ingredients cost, the more they will stop buying off the shelf juice because they will realise just how badly they are getting @#$!*#...
> 
> Vaping has changed my life and it bothers me (again, this is my opinion) that people go back to smoking cigarettes because juice, and tanks, and mods, and coils cost so damn much compared to the USA pricing (generally speaking) - and 99.9% of the stuff isn't even made there!
> 
> Lol, this whole DIYORDIE R370 pricing thing was just the last straw...
> 
> End rant.



DIY'ing juice should, quite frankly, cost you less than the R120/100ml you mention. Though the one thing not factored in to this is your time. What would your time be worth/hour if it was a job.

There are a few things you appear to forget.
The cost of setting up clean room facilities. You may be happy to do it on the kitchen counter at home, but would you be happy to buy a juice made in similar fashion somewhere you have no idea what the conditions are? Should you be happy with that?
The labour costs as mentioned above.
A profit for the producer - in a very small, low volume market.
A profit for the vendor in a small low volume market. The cost of carrying stock and unsold stock.
Marketing and many tiny things that add up.

Do the math and you'll start to see that it really isn't a rip-off. Squeeze the producers and the vendors too much and the incentive to bring all this variety of offerings to you disappears and all that will be left is DIY.

We produce and sell 100ml at R150 + nic. But I had to do some fancy footwork to make that work while maintaining quality. And we only sell directly to public. If we had to sell to vendor it would be very close to that price, and then he would have to make a profit on top of that to make it worth his while.

I said it in another thread. Lower prices are great, but be careful of driving the market down with the China model because it is a race to the bottom not only for price but also for quality. And the SA vaping scene will be much the poorer for it. At the moment we enjoy a great amount of variety and quality offerings in hardware and juice in this small market of ours.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 7


----------



## brotiform

Two thumbs up @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bearshare

We shouldn't move these types of threads to local vendors, we know how much we are saving if we are going to DIY.

I do not care to much about labeling if you want to sell your juice that is on point in terms of flavor and your finger nails are clean i will test your juice.

Juice makers are doing this in their spare time , there is no way that someone could make a comfortable living with only selling juice to sustain a household.
So this is done in your on time.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bearshare said:


> Juice makers are doing this in their spare time , there is no way that someone could make a comfortable living with only selling juice to sustain a household.



This is incorrect... there are a few juice makers doing this as thier main source of income and doing rather well!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Bearshare

Rob Fisher said:


> This is incorrect... there are a few juice makers doing this as thier main source of income and doing rather well!



ok lets say +-70/30 (no not PG/VG)


----------



## YeOldeOke

Bearshare said:


> We shouldn't move these types of threads to local vendors, we know how much we are saving if we are going to DIY.
> 
> I do not care to much about labeling if you want to sell your juice that is on point in terms of flavor and your finger nails are clean i will test your juice.
> 
> Juice makers are doing this in their spare time , there is no way that someone could make a comfortable living with only selling juice to sustain a household.
> So this is done in your on time.



If local vendors are being accused of ripping off, then they have a right to respond to those accusations. And they may only respond directly in certain parts of the forum. Hence the move, I'd imagine.

It is a whole lot more than just labeling, or clean finger nails. But at the end of the day, the choice is yours. DIY saves money because it cuts out a whole supply chain and assumes you do it in spare time. It's great, I've done it for years.

But to address the producers/vendors with contempt is unwarranted.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## brotiform

Bearshare said:


> Juice makers are doing this in their spare time , there is no way that someone could make a comfortable living with only selling juice to sustain a household.
> So this is done in your on time.



What is your time worth to YOU? What is your time worth to your wife and children?

Do you work full days and then come home and spend your time developing recipes , developing your online webstore and persona, do you design your labelling , do you shell out money for the equipment required to make juices of a quality worth selling? 

Time is money , equipment is money , development is money. 

It's really basic business principles. 

No one is forcing you to buy these concentrates , the same way you are not forced to purchase international brands of any sort. 

Everyone has their own right to choice and opinion but your assumptions of this situation could not be any more inaccurate 

Kthnxbaai

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Soutie

I think we are getting off track, I don't think this thread is about the R150 bottles of craft juice that we all buy but about the Enyawreklaw concentrates. Pretty much everyone is OK with the price of craft juices and understand the idea of R&D, clean rooms, bottling, marketing and hell even your kids ballet lessons as everyone is allowed to make a living. 

The issue is that these concentrates are being marketed as DIY concentrates, now juice buyers will always buy juice and DIYers will pretty much always DIY and this is to save costs, whether its because you are on a budget or cause you are cheap (like me ). 

The perception from the target market is that these are overpriced, they are being imported "as is" so no local clean room or R&D or bottling or any of that is needed and is being marketed to guys who are used to paying R30 for a 30ml bottle of juice. Import costs etc do come into it but they do too with most of the concentrates we use to DIY too, so why aren't we paying 100+ for a bottle of imported concentrate?

once again I have no problem with anyone making profit, your target market is just a bunch of cheapskates

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## brotiform

I think the main issue that people miss is that the concentrates are pre made recipes which include products on the no fly zone. Therefore they attract higher rates on shipping , duties and tax .much more than a basic import or locally made product.

Based on some of the examples here , it's like saying we should all drive tata indicas because it does the same job as any other car...


----------



## method1

YeOldeOke said:


> DIY'ing juice should, quite frankly, cost you less than the R120/100ml you mention. Though the one thing not factored in to this is your time. What would your time be worth/hour if it was a job.
> 
> There are a few things you appear to forget.
> The cost of setting up clean room facilities. You may be happy to do it on the kitchen counter at home, but would you be happy to buy a juice made in similar fashion somewhere you have no idea what the conditions are? Should you be happy with that?
> The labour costs as mentioned above.
> A profit for the producer - in a very small, low volume market.
> A profit for the vendor in a small low volume market. The cost of carrying stock and unsold stock.
> Marketing and many tiny things that add up.
> 
> Do the math and you'll start to see that it really isn't a rip-off. Squeeze the producers and the vendors too much and the incentive to bring all this variety of offerings to you disappears and all that will be left is DIY.
> 
> We produce and sell 100ml at R150 + nic. But I had to do some fancy footwork to make that work while maintaining quality. And we only sell directly to public. If we had to sell to vendor it would be very close to that price, and then he would have to make a profit on top of that to make it worth his while.
> 
> I said it in another thread. Lower prices are great, but be careful of driving the market down with the China model because it is a race to the bottom not only for price but also for quality. And the SA vaping scene will be much the poorer for it. At the moment we enjoy a great amount of variety and quality offerings in hardware and juice in this small market of ours.



I agree with a lot of this, right now I'm considering withdrawing the concentrates from the market as it seems to be creating a rather negative perception. I also had a vendor refusing to stock them because of the branding (distributed by Hardwick's) despite the fact that they put their own branding on repackaged concentrates from other manufacturers (oh the irony) - I'm not in this to fight with vendors and customers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Soutie

brotiform said:


> I think the main issue that people miss is that the concentrates are pre made recipes which include products on the no fly zone. Therefore they attract higher rates on shipping , duties and tax .much more than a basic import or locally made product



But is that true for these concentrates? I'm Honestly asking out of ignorance here, the whole reason that said concentrates are on the no fly list is due to the flash point of them. Surely when mixed at a few percent of a made up concentrate the flash point is no longer an issue and the premixed concentrate is seen as a whole new product and as such no longer under such restrictions?


----------



## method1

Soutie said:


> But is that true for these concentrates? I'm Honestly asking out of ignorance here, the whole reason that said concentrates are on the no fly list is due to the flash point of them. Surely when mixed at a few percent of a made up concentrate the flash point is no longer an issue and the premixed concentrate is seen as a whole new product and as such no longer under such restrictions?



The point being made is that you can't make these recipes here due to a key ingredient being unavailable. The substitution that is available is poor to say the least. Flavour trumps price any day imho

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Bearshare

brotiform said:


> What is your time worth to YOU? What is your time worth to your wife and children?
> 
> Do you work full days and then come home and spend your time developing recipes , developing your online webstore and persona, do you design your labelling , do you shell out money for the equipment required to make juices of a quality worth selling?
> 
> Time is money , equipment is money , development is money.
> 
> It's really basic business principles.
> 
> No one is forcing you to buy these concentrates , the same way you are not forced to purchase international brands of any sort.
> 
> Everyone has their own right to choice and opinion but your assumptions of this situation could not be any more inaccurate
> 
> Kthnxbaai




we didnt want fanboys on here but anyway back to ...Enyawreklaw

@Soutie well said bud ...i stick to vaping is becoming a luxury rather than a means to quit stinkies.


----------



## Dobie

Assuming you already have VG/PG/Nic already, Pistachio RY4 can be made with loose concentrates for less than the premix and will also equate to a larger amount. Yes you can not get SC v1, but with SC v2, this is hands down the best DIY mix I have had.

While SC v1 may even make it even better, I do not believe it would justify the cost increase.

That being said, as with all things, if you don't like the price simply don't buy it.

Edit: Funfetti on the other hand I believe can only be improved by SC v1, as with v2 it tastes like custard and ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Card

I personally feel this was an amazing idea to bring these concentrates to SA and we should all be greatful that MR Hardwicks facilitated this for us. those guys who are being negitive about the price should stop vaping, futher your education so one day you can afford to vape. Ok Bye

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## mad_hatter

The issue, is that *some* vendors price things at a ridiculous levels and get offended when customer's call them out on it. Whether it's international juice, mods, batteries or concentrates. There's a big enough market, but some vendors are honestly taking the piss with their pricing. Telling *customers* in a price sensitive market to essentially go **** themselves is stupid and childish. Your business will suffer, and we, the customers will find other ways to get what we need without being anally raped on pricing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

I've been following this for a while now, I really didn't want to get involved in someone else's salad but I can't take it anymore...

I don't understand what all the fuss is about. If you can't afford it then move on and buy something else. If you think you can make the same product yourself at a fraction of the price without putting in any effort, then do that. If you can make it better AND cheaper in your kitchen, then do that.

@method1 don't you dare remove this from the market because of a few people that don't understand the value of passion, determination and all the time invested in a product like this. This is something that cost blood, sweat and tears. Don't let someone looking to save a few pennies take that away from you!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 6 | Winner 4


----------



## brotiform

@BumbleBee FTW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearshare

@BumbleBee we referring to 
*Enyawreklaw...@ R370 vs $9.99*

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Neuk

I won't pretend to know whether R370 is well priced or not, but...



Bearshare said:


> @BumbleBee we referring to
> *Enyawreklaw...@ R370 vs $9.99*



...you can't be serious trying to make a comparison like this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## mad_hatter

Neuk said:


> I won't pretend to know whether R370 is well priced or not, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...you can't be serious trying to make a comparison like this?


read thread. understand context. then post.

TLDR Summary: Some people price things at ludicrous levels


----------



## brotiform

Bearshare said:


> @BumbleBee we referring to
> *Enyawreklaw...@ R370 vs $9.99*



Please order Funfetti yourself for $9.99 and then show us your total cost for payment , bitcoin fees , shipping and handling (using insured and tracked freight ),duties and VAT 

Your argument is entirely invalid and you seem to be very ignorant to the concept of importing products... Especially living in SA. 

A $2000 dollar order can easily cost double once customs assess the commercial invoice and volumetric weight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## brotiform

mad_hatter said:


> read thread. understand context. then post.
> 
> TLDR Summary: Some people price things at ludicrous levels



Understand importing , dangerous items and local customs.

TLDR : Some things are not as simple as a direct exchange rate conversion


----------



## Neuk

mad_hatter said:


> read thread. understand context. then post.
> 
> TLDR Summary: Some people price things at ludicrous levels



What context do I need to understand to not think that simply comparing a local price to an overseas price is short sighted and naive?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mad_hatter

Neuk said:


> What context do I need to understand to not think that simply comparing a local price to an overseas price is short sighted and naive?



1) Vendors get better than retail pricing. Case in point: the recent trinity glass group buy
2) For DIY, pricing concentrates as per this thread drives the cost of DIY so far up, it makes no sense to DIY anymore. 
3) Vendors taking the piss with pricing and pretending they aren't, then get offended when people ask why and threaten to take their toys and go home.


----------



## YeOldeOke

mad_hatter said:


> The issue, is that *some* vendors price things at a ridiculous levels and get offended when customer's call them out on it. Whether it's international juice, mods, batteries or concentrates. There's a big enough market, but some vendors are honestly taking the piss with their pricing. Telling *customers* in a price sensitive market to essentially go **** themselves is stupid and childish. Your business will suffer, and we, the customers will find other ways to get what we need without being anally raped on pricing.



This is getting out of hand, but let me respond one last time. Nobody is telling customers to **** themselves. Some however try to point out some issues customers may not be aware of. Perceptions are important.

I keep warning about the China model for a reason. That reason is wider than just my business.

For instance, in the DIY concentrates field, one of the issues customers are unaware of is that some manufacturers impose a condition that you may not rebottle their concentrates, using their brand and product name on your website and/or on the bottle if you sell it below their specified price. That creates a problem for other vendors if they try and stay ethical and someone else sells that brand way below the minimum price, breaking that condition.

The consumer, unaware of this, then judges the rest of the vendors to be rip-off artists. Wrong. They are ethical businesses.

Brands have value for a reason. The manufacturer has a right to protect their brand. I won't lie to my customer, my employees or my suppliers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## mad_hatter

YeOldeOke said:


> This is getting out of hand, but let me respond one last time. Nobody is telling customers to **** themselves. Some however try to point out some issues customers may not be aware of. Perceptions are important.
> 
> I keep warning about the China model for a reason. That reason is wider than just my business.
> 
> For instance, in the DIY concentrates field, one of the issues customers are unaware of is that some manufacturers impose a condition that you may not rebottle their concentrates, using their brand and product name on your website and/or on the bottle if you sell it below their specified price. That creates a problem for other vendors if they try and stay ethical and someone else sells that brand way below the minimum price, breaking that condition.
> 
> The consumer, unaware of this, then judges the rest of the vendors to be rip-off artists. Wrong. They are ethical businesses.
> 
> Brands have value for a reason. The manufacturer has a right to protect their brand. I won't lie to my customer, my employees or my suppliers.


Which is why I specifically said *Some*, not ALL vendors.


----------



## Dobie

Using PRY4 as an example:

*(TPA)* *Pistachio @R40* *(TPA)* *Ry4 Double @R40* *(TPA)* *Vanilla Swirl @R40* *(CAP)* *Sugar Cookie @R45* *(FW)* *Butterscotch Ripple @R40* *(TPA)* *Sweetener @R40
*
Totals R245 with shipping let's just make it R300

You are paying R120 or so including shipping more for almost the same amount of juice. What you are getting for that amount:

- Not having to mix al those concentrates together
- Not having to import it yourself
- Possibility of the taste improving due to SC v1

If that makes sense to you, buy it. If not, don't.

EZ

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Neuk

mad_hatter said:


> 1) Vendors get better than retail pricing. Case in point: the recent trinity glass group buy
> 2) For DIY, pricing concentrates as per this thread drives the cost of DIY so far up, it makes no sense to DIY anymore.
> 3) Vendors taking the piss with pricing and pretending they aren't, then get offended when people ask why and threaten to take their toys and go home.



Your first point has some relevance, I still maintain that simply comparing the overseas price to the local price is short sighted and naive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearshare

brotiform said:


> Understand importing , dangerous items and local customs.
> 
> TLDR : Some things are not as simple as a direct exchange rate conversion



i refer you to : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/enyawreklaw-r370.t27180/#post-415437


----------



## brotiform

Bearshare said:


> i refer you to : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/enyawreklaw-r370.t27180/#post-415437



So you've taken a base price , with probably standard mail , and converted the price?

How is that accurate? Did you account for payment fees? 

Dod you account for customs excise , vat and duties?

Again , I believe your argument is invalid as your are basing it on a basic conversion without noting the bigger picture. 

As a side question , if you were to bring these products in for resale , what markup would you add to make it a viable exercise financially??


----------



## method1

Hi all

I've taken the decision to remove the concentrates for sale, I've contacted the various vendors who are stocking it and recalling the stock until I have a better plan in place. Thanks for the support.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Yiannaki

method1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've taken the decision to remove the concentrates for sale, I've contacted the various vendors who are stocking it and recalling the stock until I have a better plan in place. Thanks for the support.



Well that is sad news

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bearshare

brotiform said:


> So you've taken a base price , with probably standard mail , and converted the price?
> 
> How is that accurate? Did you account for payment fees?
> 
> Dod you account for customs excise , vat and duties?
> 
> Again , I believe your argument is invalid as your are basing it on a basic conversion without noting the bigger picture.
> 
> As a side question , if you were to bring these products in for resale , what markup would you add to make it a viable exercise financially??



planning on selling it for R250 49mls


----------



## Vapington

Thats a shame... R370 for a great flavour base (where you have to do stuff all flavour development which is perfect for those who aren't bothered with making nonsense internet recipes that mostly all suck and waste plenty concentrate in the process) and get close to 200ml of juice is still cheap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Mike Card said:


> I would personally like to thank every idiot who had something negitive to say about this...well done!! you really helping the community.



Lots of people are upset and emotions run high but I don't think you should refer to fellow forumites as "idiots" I think you should retract your statement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## method1

Not gone for good, just for now while I work things out. 
I'm not in the same position as ECX or Chef's who manufacture under license, so I can't compete directly with their pricing, but we can do better so hopefully the next offering will be more pleasing to everyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## PsiSan

Wow, just wow. Was following this thread for some time now, and even if the price is a lil steep, does not make it less of an awesome product, was looking forward to buying some and running some experiments with it. I also form part of our DIY community and people do not realize how much this can help you in mixing. Sampling everything and actually knowing what the ingredients are, is a huge bonus, something most other "premium juices" do not offer. 

And this from one of the best in vaping. This type of en devour could of boosted our local DIY to new heights.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie

method1 said:


> Not gone for good, just for now while I work things out.
> I'm not in the same position as ECX or Chef's who manufacture under license, so I can't compete directly with their pricing, but we can do better so hopefully the next offering will be more pleasing to everyone.



OH No not cool method, you shouldn't need to yank the product. 

No one knows exactly what goes into your pricepoint but you and the problem isnt the product, just the target market is a bunch of cheap skates.

Why not bundle the concentrate with 3.3Mg 200Ml premix with just enough space in the bottle to add the concentrate? That way the market isn't the DIY community and anyone can just add the one bottle to the other, shake and vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Lots of people are upset and emotions run high but I don't think you should refer to fellow forumites as "idiots" I think you should retract your statement.





Mike Card said:


> I would personally like to thank every idiot who had something negitive to say about this...well done!! you really helping the community.



Bash thread for the loss.

If you couldn't afford the pricing - Shame, work harder. This lad - @method1 has been pod casting, innovating and mixing to get SA on the vapemap IMHO.

I honestly have no issue with R370 making that volume of juice...

@mad_hatter I don't agree with you, in the slightest...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## mad_hatter

KimVapeDashian said:


> Bash thread for the loss.
> 
> If you couldn't afford the pricing - Shame, work harder. This lad - @method1 has been pod casting, innovating and mixing to get SA on the vapemap IMHO.
> 
> I honestly have no issue with R370 making that volume of juice...
> 
> @mad_hatter I don't agree with you, in the slightest...


You don't need to


----------



## KimVapeDashian

mad_hatter said:


> You don't need to



I know this, and at 93 posts and 73 likes, you obviously are a bait guy. Enjoy it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mad_hatter

KimVapeDashian said:


> I know this, and at 93 posts and 73 likes, you obviously are a bait guy. Enjoy it!


I relish in my title. Master Baiter!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## brotiform

Bearshare said:


> planning on selling it for R250 49mls



Economics > You

R250 for 49ml when you can buy the concentrate and VG for R420 and have 200ml?

Again you haven't factored any associated costs , done an exchange conversion and boom you wanna package and sell.

And then your mark up , and you have the audacity to refer to other vendors as ripping off the community...

We can continue this chat once you've imported your own concentrates , using an insured tracking method rather than SAPO and paid all your additional expenses , including fees for your paypal / bitcoin account 

Until then I am done.

@method1 is an innovator who has done nothing but amazing things for this community and vaping in South Africa , so call me a fanboi again if you like , but I'll continue to support those who have helped establish vaping and it's community.

K bye.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bearshare

brotiform said:


> Economics > You
> 
> *R250 for 49ml when you can buy the concentrate and VG for R420 and have 200ml?*
> 
> Again you haven't factored any associated costs , done an exchange conversion and boom you wanna package and sell.
> 
> And then your mark up , and you have the audacity to refer to other vendors as ripping off the community...
> 
> We can continue this chat once you've imported your own concentrates , using an insured tracking method rather than SAPO and paid all your additional expenses , including fees for your paypal / bitcoin account
> 
> Until then I am done.
> 
> @method1 is an innovator who has done nothing but amazing things for this community and vaping in South Africa , so call me a fanboi again if you like , but I'll continue to support those who have helped establish vaping and it's community.
> 
> K bye.



*please stop* if you believed that then you more naive than i thought.

look at the calculations on the 1st page.

@AlphaDog please lock thread


----------



## boxerulez

Bearshare said:


> @BumbleBee we referring to
> *Enyawreklaw...@ R370 vs $9.99*


Maybe ,

Go buy it at $9.99 and enjoy when it eventually arrives, still has to steep anyway, etc.

If its so easy to buy it at 9.99 why are you all bitching about it here that someone is making money off it. Because YOU did not take the initiative to import and distribute it?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Lets keep this as a friendly chat. If you didn't like the price then so be it, if you did then so be it too. Joel is an awesome guy and I am sure he has his figures to justify the launch price. As with anything new there will be teething problems and this is one of them. If we all work together and come up with constructive criticism to help then that would be great. If we all decide to become keyboard ninja's bashing each other's opinions then this doesn't help the current situation nor the community. I for one haven't a freaking clue about mixing and costs involved and I don't care to find out as I enjoy supporting the mixers in SA.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mike

Eh, but people are happy to pay whatever vendors want for hardware. Sorry @method1 you didn't deserve a reception like this for an innovative product which could have a massive impact on the local vape scene.

I'll be pestering you to buy some of them myself. I know what it costs to import juice etc and believe your pricing is fair and justified.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

I was one those that asked about the pricing purely because being an avid DIY'er I was looking for the value in these concentrates. @method1 came in and I followed the link and was satisfied. 
If you mix you will know full well that subbing an ingredient with another brand or even a DX version of the same concentrate never works. The result is not what it should be. Subpar would be an understatement.

In this current economic climate it's natural for people to question the cost of an item. If they can't understand then that's their problem, theres no need to call people "idiots", "fanboys" and say they need to further their education to afford vaping. 

We are a community at the end of all this, can we not just hug it out?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

I can't wait for the guys complaining to open up there own vape supply/shops/websites, so I can moan at their prices.............
To all who complained go import it yourself and leave the man to run his business.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## eviltoy

Gazzacpt said:


> I can't wait for the guys complaining to open up there own vape supply/shops/websites, so I can moan at their prices.............
> To all who complained go import it yourself and leave the man to run his business.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Bek man. Come we import stuff

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## brotiform

Mike said:


> Eh, but people are happy to pay whatever vendors want for hardware.



nail meet head.


----------



## Huffapuff

@method1 I'm sorry it's come to this. It's unfortunate that a few disgruntled forum members have made you doubt, but maybe it'll work out in the end. 
What doesn't kill you...


----------



## PsyCLown

Bearshare said:


> @BumbleBee we referring to
> *Enyawreklaw...@ R370 vs $9.99*



......

@Bearshare

Now, I have purchased quite a few vape related items from overseas, infact majority of my stuff (excluding juices) is from overseas actually.
Yes, you can get some items a fair amount cheaper from overseas - however, you have to take a risk and you have to wait.

You need to wait for it to be shipped to South Africa, which takes a long time or costs a lot. If you were to use DHL or a similar premium courier company you will pay through your teeth and it will no longer be cheaper than sourcing it locally - plus there is still at least a 4 business day wait at best, not to mention exorbitant custom clearance fees.

Secondly, the risk is whether the item will reach South Africa and safely and undamaged as well as whether it will be stolen or not before it touches your hands.


So sure you can save some money if you wish to import it yourself, go ahead and do that. Nobody is telling you otherwise.
There are pro's and con's to everything and you need to decide what is worth it for you. Personally I think R370 for over 100ml of international juice is pretty good. Would I purchase one?? Perhaps, although I prefer to DIY my juices now and am content with trying various other recipe's for now.

It certainly has me intrigued and I love the idea of selling just the concentrates pre-mixed and allowing the end user to mix it themselves, especially with the FDA stuff.


If this is a repeat of what others have said, well, I stopped reading after I saw this post.


@method1 if you are able to get the price lower, then that would be fantastic - nobody will complain about a price cut however I feel as if R370 was fair and justified.

I actually feel as if more juice makers should start selling concentrates pre-mixed and allow end users to mix it themselves.
Sure it might not be for the newbie who has just started their venture into e-cigs, although after a while even they would be able to mix it with a little bit of guidance.


EDIT: From a DIY perspective, this isn't quite a full blown DIY juice and it isn't quite a store purchased juice either. It is something inbetween, at least that is how I feel.
You are simply adding the bases & nicotine, no need to do any mixing and testing of flavours. These recipes are already tried, tested and perfected and they are premium.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper

Look, to be honest I would have to investigate the flavours properly and be perfectly sure that I need a specific flavour before I would consider paying that price. For an average Joe like me, it is a little steep. I have not looked at it in detail and if it actually makes 200ml maybe it is worth considering.
I mostly DIY my juice as it is more economical for me, but I still buy 1 or 2 juices from local suppliers per month because some juices just cannot be cloned.
Most importantly I support the idea that vaping in SA is supported / furthered by people like the local supporting vendors on this forum and as part of the community they do excellent work. Most of them are honest and ethical.

I can understand the reaction of people to a price tag like that. All of us have experienced unethical businesses and being ripped off. 
Without looking at the details and getting proper facts about the product, I saw the first post and thought what the hell...
But after reading some, first impressions may have been deceiving.


----------



## method1

SAVaper said:


> Look, to be honest I would have to investigate the flavours properly and be perfectly sure that I need a specific flavour before I would consider paying that price. For an average Joe like me, it is a little steep. I have not looked at it in detail and if it actually makes 200ml maybe it is worth considering.
> I mostly DIY my juice as it is more economical for me, but I still buy 1 or 2 juices from local suppliers per month because some juices just cannot be cloned.
> Most importantly I support the idea that vaping in SA is supported / furthered by people like the local supporting vendors on this forum and as part of the community they do excellent work. Most of them are honest and ethical.
> 
> I can understand the reaction of people to a price tag like that. All of us have experienced unethical businesses and being ripped off.
> Without looking at the details and getting proper facts about the product, I saw the first post and thought what the hell...
> But after reading some, first impressions may have been deceiving.



Yeah Actually I don't have much response to this.

It just occurred to me based on a post in the DIY thread, where @Greyz ordered 100ml of vanilla custard from the uk.

The price is roughly R190 before shipping.

The same amount from a local vendor is R430-R450 before shipping - but these guys haven't been raked over the coals like I have been with the ENYAWREKLAW concentrates. And bear in mind that Chef's UK are putting a mark up on that custard as they are getting it direct from capella.

Something about this particular brand seems to have struck some nerve that I'm not aware of.

Nevertheless I'm looking at ways to improve & I'm taking the feedback seriously.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## PsyCLown

method1 said:


> Yeah Actually I don't have much response to this.
> 
> It just occurred to me based on a post in the DIY thread, where @Greyz ordered 100ml of vanilla custard from the uk. The price is roughly R190 before shipping.
> 
> The same amount from a local vendor is R430 before shipping - but these guys haven't been raked over the coals like I have been with the ENYAWREKLAW concentrates. And bear in mind that Chef's UK are putting a mark up on that custard as they are getting it even cheaper direct from capella.
> 
> Something about this particular brand seems to have struck some nerve that I'm not aware of.
> 
> Nevertheless I'm looking at ways to improve & I'm taking the feedback seriously.



@method1 I agree 100% with you, possibly a bit of bad timing but most importantly I think it is the fact that you have to still have to add your own bases and possibly nicotine. I think this in mosts peoples eyes would lead them to compare it to DIY juices and pricing which I do not feel it should be.

I think that is really what it comes down to, to be honest.

R370 for 170 - 200ml of international juice is not bad. It is pretty well priced actually.
R370 for flavours to DIY your own juice and only get 170-200ml out of it might be a bit steep for some.


It is not quite a normal store purchased juice, it is not a full on DIY juice either. It is pre-mixed concentrates with a premium, tried and "paid for recipe".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jan

Hopefully this will be the last post 

If you want to pay R370 for the product then buy it.
If you don't want to, then don't buy it.

It is not that difficult.

We live (for now) in a free market and a vendor can ask what he wants. The economics of supply and demand will ensure that there is always a balance, especially in vaping

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Greyz

Can't agree more with @Jan - if it's too rich for you then don't buy it, it's really that simple.
Personally I was going to go and buy myself 30ml of Funfetti premix but then I read that all the DIYORDIE premixes will be removed for sale till @method1 reviews his pricing. When they back for sale I'll purchase some.

I searched and found Sugar Cookie v1 and am importing it from the UK. You can save yourself all the hassle of ordering from overseas, waiting for delivery and praying customs doesn't block your parcel. Or you can just buy the preimx for R370. Choice at the end is yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

method1 said:


> Yeah Actually I don't have much response to this.
> 
> It just occurred to me based on a post in the DIY thread, where @Greyz ordered 100ml of vanilla custard from the uk.
> 
> The price is roughly R190 before shipping.
> 
> The same amount from a local vendor is R430 before shipping - but these guys haven't been raked over the coals like I have been with the ENYAWREKLAW concentrates. And bear in mind that Chef's UK are putting a mark up on that custard as they are getting it direct from capella.
> 
> Something about this particular brand seems to have struck some nerve that I'm not aware of.
> 
> Nevertheless I'm looking at ways to improve & I'm taking the feedback seriously.



I dont want to get into any debates and have been following this thread just to see what everyones input is.

Im sorry @method1 for the way folk have been lashing their whips at you.

You are spot on brother with vaping gear. Bought a presa 100w mod overseas for R500 and local they R1000
I recently purchased a Mage overseas for R300 incl shipping and local they R550

And im sure many folk have seen hardwear prices overseas too but have never seen them lash at any vendors like this.

But ive never lashed on the forum at any vendors. If i could get it much cheaper as stated above then i would go ahead and do that but i had no need to go on and on bashing a vendor.

Personaly you owe no one a reason to the pricing @metho1
And if those that feel they can get it cheaper then go get it forumnites. No one is holding a gun to your head to buy from @method1

Guys @method1 did not need to bring this product in as he already has amazing juices, hes doing it purely to bring something new to the market for us to enjoy so if yous dont like the price go buy some bfb out the toaster for R900

Vape on peeps...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Greyz

I buy 95% of my tanks and mods from overseas for the same reason. 
TFv8 +-R750 locally, from China $26 + $5 shipping. 
But B&M stores have costs like rent, staff etc so I'm guessing that's their reason for such a mark up. 



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Lets not forget that even after buying base and nic , you still have 200ml of international juice that is cheaper than 180ml of One Hit Wonder (retail is R800) and tastes better too

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper

PsyCLown said:


> @method1
> 
> It is not quite a normal store purchased juice, it is not a full on DIY juice either. It is pre-mixed concentrates with a premium, tried and "paid for recipe".



Do I understand correctly?
This is a PRE-mixed recipy. You only add PG, VG and Nic? And it makes around 200ml?

If that is the case, it is a great price!

To make 200ml of Mustard Milk Clone at 6mg nic with bottle label will cost close to R205

*INGREDIENT* *ML * *COST PER UNIT* *Total cost*
NIC 36mg/ml in PG 33.33 R 1.80 R 60.00
PG 8.67 R 0.10 R 0.87
VG 130.00 R 0.10 R 13.00
STRAWBERRY 12 R 4.30 R 51.60
VANILLA BEAN ICE CREAM 16 R 4.30 R 68.80
Bottel R 7.00
Label R 3.00
R 204.27

This is calculated on R430 / 100ml for flavours. If you bought 10ml of flavour it could be between R4.50 and R6.50 per ml and you could get close to R350 and this excludes labour / time and any overheads etc.


That is what I meant by getting more information and doing some research before reacting to a first impression.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Mike Card said:


> I personally feel this was an amazing idea to bring these concentrates to SA and we should all be greatful that MR Hardwicks facilitated this for us. those guys who are being negitive about the price should stop vaping, futher your education so one day you can afford to vape. Ok Bye



Yeah, 'cause we're all a bunch of dumbasses. We bow to your superior intelligence.

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver

Guys 

Please feel free to discuss this topic and add your opinions by all means

*But don't get personal*

It just reflects badly on the thread, the topic, yourself and the forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## notna

All you guys going on about the quality of the juice, what a cool guy method is etc misses the point, I saw $9.99 vs R370 and thought hmm expensive. I was planning on getting myself some to try and I still would, even at that price, but don't read too much into it except that for a straight conversion from $10 it seemed overly expensive compared to the overseas price. 

Granted I couldn't usually give a hoot about a vendor's problems & issues, not my monkeys/circus, so didn't consider any of the other factors like no-fly until they were highlighted. 

Such is life, no need to get emotional and yank the product over a discussion. If it sells at that price then some of us are just cheapskate, if not then you'll know what to do. 

I was hoping there would be some at vapecon tho, curios to try it & see what the hype's about.


----------



## Andre

Seems to me this thread (ignoring the bad taste posts) have added some value for all involved. Conventional wisdom so far has been that the two markets (commercial juice vs DIY juice) do not overlap by much. Maybe that is one of the problems with the venture under discussion, especially in a smaller market like ours, I was wondering. 



Vapington said:


> Thats a shame... R370 for a great flavour base (where you have to do stuff all flavour development which is perfect for those who aren't bothered with making nonsense internet recipes that mostly all suck and waste plenty concentrate in the process) and get close to 200ml of juice is still cheap.


On the face of it that seems very dismissive of our DIY community, @Vapington? Ironically, these started off as Internet recipes as far as I know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Vapington

Andre said:


> Seems to me this thread (ignoring the bad taste posts) have added some value for all involved. Conventional wisdom so far has been that the two markets (commercial juice vs DIY juice) do not overlap by much. Maybe that is one of the problems with the venture under discussion, especially in a smaller market like ours, I was wondering.
> 
> 
> On the face of it that seems very dismissive of our DIY community, @Vapington? Ironically, these started off as Internet recipes as far as I know.



You will notice that I said "those who aren't bothered". DIYORDIE is not some random DIYer, he has over 1M views on youtube, pretty sort after mixer. For newbie DIYers they will most likely trawl google for recipes - of which let's be honest ALOT of the recipes posted online are not great, I am sure many DIYers can attest to this. Not poking the DIY community at all. In fact these types of products can only encourage DIY.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Andre

Vapington said:


> You will notice that I said "those who aren't bothered". DIYORDIE is not some random DIYer, he has over 1M views on youtube, pretty sort after mixer. For newbie DIYers they will most likely trawl google for recipes - of which let's be honest ALOT of the recipes posted online are not great, I am sure many DIYers can attest to this. Not poking the DIY community at all. In fact these types of products can only encourage DIY.


Thank you for the clarification. Personally I found great recipes online and have an excellent hit ratio, but you have to be prepared to search deep and wide. For sure, just using the first recipe that comes up for your taste profile will not do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington

Andre said:


> Thank you for the clarification. Personally I found great recipes online and have an excellent hit ratio, but you have to be prepared to search deep and wide. For sure, just using the first recipe that comes up for your taste profile will not do it.


Alot of people do not want to search deep and wide though.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Christos

@method1, I managed to get some of your concentrates tonight. 
Forced a vendor to sell them to me because they will probably be great. 

Please reconsider your stance on the matter as I will be devastated if I enjoy these and then they become unavailable. 

I honestly think the comments made by certain members are short sighted and naive. 

Kindly look at the sales of the product and then make an assessment.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

@method1, what a pleasure to mix like this.
My life is infinitely less complicated now.

This should last me a little over a month hopefully.
700ml of juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## method1

Christos said:


> @method1, what a pleasure to mix like this.
> My life is infinitely less complicated now.
> 
> This should last me a little over a month hopefully.
> 700ml of juice.
> View attachment 64277



Nice! I personally couldn't wait and started vaping them straight after mixing. 
Those both are pretty good straight after mixing and just continue improving over time, but if you do have thew patience though it's worth the wait!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

method1 said:


> Nice! I personally couldn't wait and started vaping them straight after mixing.
> Those both are pretty good straight after mixing and just continue improving over time, but if you do have thew patience though it's worth the wait!


I did the taste test and they are pretty good. 
Too busy setting up a new mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1

Christos said:


> I did the taste test and they are pretty good.
> Too busy setting up a new mod



Ooh what did you get?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

method1 said:


> Ooh what did you get?


I'll just leave this here...


Put a 3mm ID fused SS claptons in it. 
0.1 ohm.

I've never been a fan of bottom airflow atty's because I'm a serial over squonker but this is working out rather well.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## method1

Christos said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> View attachment 64278
> 
> Put a 3mm ID fused SS claptons in it.
> 0.1 ohm.
> 
> I've never been a fan of bottom airflow atty's because I'm a serial over squonker but this is working out rather well.



Woah.. looks like airflow for days!


----------



## Christos

method1 said:


> Woah.. looks like airflow for days!


Indeed. Kennedy style bottom airflow. 
Flavour is good considering the amount of airflow. 
I generally stay away from dual coils unless it's an ol 16.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

Got my samples of Rosky and Funfetti last night from @method1 and oh man oh man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

My 2c.
Picked the young one up from school. The route passes through my vendors shop and it's apparently Pokemon Go heaven so I stopped so that he could get his Pokemon fix.
On route I decided to try this for myself, got the Stacio-RY4U. The vendor was kind enough to mix it for me. R395 all in for 200ml of premium juice.
I know I'm supposed to let it steep for a few days but I figured a few km's from the shop to my place in my good old Landy is enough steeping. Tried it and man it's good.
Personally, I think the only guys who should be a little upset with @method1 are the juice makers.(kidding).
I see it as an excellent way to get good juice to the consumer at very affordable prices and I have no doubt it will become a thing locally.
Yeah, maybe some guys can import it cheaper, that's great, but if it's 400 bucks for 200ml of good juice? Not worth the trouble of importing it for ME, in MY opinion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Yip i think this is a perfect product for you non-typical DIY'ers.

You get a crap load of really good juice for cheaper than any other commercial juice.

As a core DIYer, I would typically look at the price and think of how much individual concentrates i could buy, and how much different recipes I could make 

But perfect for non-DIYers to save some bucks. I hope it works out.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike

Pixstar said:


> Personally, I think the only guys who should be a little upset with @method1 are the juice makers.(kidding).



Exactly this. R2/ml is pretty much the cheapest juice you can buy in SA and it's pretty damn simple to make. And this is what I meant when I said



Mike said:


> an innovative product which could have a massive impact on the local vape scene.



If this takes off, it can potentially change the game. I've been pondering how I'm going to stay relevant if that happens

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Soutie

Pixstar said:


> On route I decided to try this for myself, got the Stacio-RY4U. The vendor was kind enough to mix it for me. importing it for ME



That's awesome, if local retailers are keen to help mix this up the market suddenly comes alive. It moves from a DIY product to a juice. 

Not everyone wants to have a scale and nic in the fridge and I'm sure that there would be legal issues if @method1 had to premix the bottles but the vendors helping at point of sale, man this stuff will sell out in hours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Mike said:


> Exactly this. R2/ml is pretty much the cheapest juice you can buy in SA and it's pretty damn simple to make. And this is what I meant when I said
> 
> 
> 
> If this takes off, it can potentially change the game. I've been pondering how I'm going to stay relevant if that happens


Start selling your recipes in concentrate form. Ill take a litre of Honey and Mint 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike

rogue zombie said:


> Start selling your recipes in concentrate form. Ill take a litre of Honey and Mint
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I'll give you a liter of 0mg M&H next time you're in Pta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maxxis

We pretty much refused to give the concentrates back to @method1 

Lung Candy will continue to sell this premium product at the already excellent price it is! Should the price come down in future we will adjust accordingly. 

I whipped up a batch of the RY4 and it is absolutely amazing. Cant get enough. 

Well worth the price.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DanielSLP

I have been following this post for a while. This is actually priced well. Consider this, if vendors are making this up in 200ml bottles and selling it at 400 for 200ml, can somebody show me a local brand that is that cheap? Then consider that 100ml local juice will cost you 350 atleast. I bet 370 for an international juice is really good and ideally it will get more people into DIY which will grow our local recipes and get a lot more flavour competition.

I mean, If I see one more company coming out with a strawberry cream. 

Honestly what funfetti cake flavour is available locally? Personally SC V2 or any v2 hasn't come close to the V1 counter part that I've vaped.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

Waiting for my Stacio Ry4U to steep. Really glad @Maxxis refused to return them. Landed yesterday and smells delish.

Cannot wait anymore! WANT to taste!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Akash

boxerulez said:


> Waiting for my Stacio Ry4U to steep. Really glad @Maxxis refused to return them. Landed yesterday and smells delish.
> 
> Cannot wait anymore! WANT to taste!!!



Be sure to update once you taste it. Keen to order this 1 myself as i see its quite highly rated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Akash said:


> Be sure to update once you taste it. Keen to order this 1 myself as i see its quite highly rated


I will most definitely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Every day I go back to te cupboard and coddle my steeping children.

 So long to wait.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

boxerulez said:


> Every day I go back to te cupboard and coddle my steeping children.
> 
> So long to wait.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


lol, I just couldn't wait. My excuse is that I want to follow the progress of how this juice steeps by vaping a tank full every day

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ive heard there is a vendor who will mix the juice up for a small extra fee.
Anyone can direct me please?
Thanks


----------



## BumbleBee

Clouds4Days said:


> Ive heard there is a vendor who will mix the juice up for a small extra fee.
> Anyone can direct me please?
> Thanks


If I'm not mistaken I think that would be @Maxxis

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

boxerulez said:


> Every day I go back to te cupboard and coddle my steeping children.
> 
> So long to wait.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



I feel the same way. Why do you think I keep building these DIY stirrers to speed up the process.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 68949
> 
> lol, I just couldn't wait. My excuse is that I want to follow the progress of how this juice steeps by vaping a tank full every day



Very good idea. I will support that.


----------



## Clouds4Days

BumbleBee said:


> If I'm not mistaken I think that would be @Maxxis



Howsit @Maxxis can you confirm this please.

Thanks


----------



## BumbleBee

SAVaper said:


> Very good idea. I will support that.


I mixed this 100ml batch at the recommended 16.75%, at first I thought it was a bit weak and was tempted to add another 1 or 2%, but after two weeks this really started coming alive! Now I just can't seem to put it down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis

Hi all. I do indeed offer the mixing service. Happy to help with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Maxxis said:


> Hi all. I do indeed offer the mixing service. Happy to help with that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome stuff. Thanks bud.
What would be the total cost for pre mix R370 plus the base @Maxxis


----------



## KieranD

Clouds4Days said:


> Ive heard there is a vendor who will mix the juice up for a small extra fee.
> Anyone can direct me please?
> Thanks


@Clouds4Days we do it as well at Vape Cartel  
Sean will happily mix it to your requested PG/VG ration and nicotine strength

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

KieranD said:


> @Clouds4Days we do it as well at Vape Cartel
> Sean will happily mix it to your requested PG/VG ration and nicotine strength



Awesome. I didnt even know yous had the Enyawreklaw range.
If i had know when i was there earlier wouldve got some.
Loving the vapbucco by the way @KieranD awesome juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD

Clouds4Days said:


> Awesome. I didnt even know yous had the Enyawreklaw range.
> If i had know when i was there earlier wouldve got some.
> Loving the vapbucco by the way @KieranD awesome juice.


Ah man! We will have it on display soon! We just need to free up some space this weekend at the sale lol! 
Glad you are enjoying it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r

@capetocuba do you guys in Cape Town also do the mixing for a extra fee?


----------



## capetocuba

Vape_r said:


> @capetocuba do you guys in Cape Town also do the mixing for a extra fee?


I'm afraid we have no equipment, PG, VG or nicotine so we can't assist I'm afraid.


----------



## Maxxis

The option to order premixed is now on the LC site 

http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some/brand-new-stock/enyawreklaw-premixed-200ml/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DanielSLP

Wow. Speechless. As a community pulling together to bring the premix option to the consumer. Amazing. Well done to everyone that is helping make this a success. 

Can @method1 possibly get the DIY suppliers to sell this? I would like to order this when I order my flavours.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vape_r

@Maxxis i ordered the funfetti from lungcandy, should arrive tomorrow. Just wanted to know how long I should steep it for before I can Vape it


----------



## BumbleBee

Vape_r said:


> @Maxxis i ordered the funfetti from lungcandy, should arrive tomorrow. Just wanted to know how long I should steep it for before I can Vape it


I would say give at a week at the absolute minimum, but two weeks is better

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez

I am a week in on my Stacio Ry4U and its awesome. Getting better daily.

Certainly getting more and more tobacco and cookie the longer it steeps.

The cookie noted on the label os te sugarcookie v1 also? 

Whatever it is in there it is delicious.

Cannot wait for my Rosky to come in. PS @Maxxis I will be adding a little something to the order in the AM. Will inbox you on FB before you send off please.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Taytay

I just mixed up a batch of funfetti and couldn't wait for the steep before sneaking a taste. Already delicious! Can't wait to see how it tastes in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## boxerulez

Same problem again.

Rosky Milk i day steep and one flight from JHB and its already delicious!!!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Noddy

My Rosky Milk and Stachio Ry4 is mixed and in the mail, thanks @Maxxis . At least when I'm home in 3 weeks, the steeping will be done....


----------



## Maxxis

Noddy said:


> My Rosky Milk and Stachio Ry4 is mixed and in the mail, thanks @Maxxis . At least when I'm home in 3 weeks, the steeping will be done....



That makes it so much easier to not vape it too soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Maxxis

boxerulez said:


> Same problem again.
> 
> Rosky Milk i day steep and one flight from JHB and its already delicious!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



That pressurized cargo hold steeping process works wonders. 

Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

